# Leica 50mm f/0.95 can be used in 5D2 Body?



## leecheeyee (Apr 16, 2012)

As Leica 50mm f/0.95 so sharp and wonderful, I really want to own one. But doubts that it can be used in 5D2 body or not. Do anyone can answer this question to me? Meanwhile does it support Auto Foucs or not?

thanks


----------



## swrightgfx (Apr 17, 2012)

Unfortunately not. Leica M-mount has an exceptionally short flange focal distance (that is, the distance between the mount flange and film/sensor plane) of ~28mm to Canon EF's 44mm. In order to be adapted, the EF flange focal distance would need to be less that that of the Leica M, by about 1.5mm to allow for adapter thickness.

Technically you could still make an adapter and mount one, but it would result in nothing more than a very shallow macro lens, rendering the wide capabilities of that lens basically useless and a waste.

If you want to shoot with the Noctilux, why not buy an old film M2/M3/M6? They are all fantastic to use and will also extend your knowledge of photography well beyond what a dSLR would.

If you really need sub f1.2 (a rare situation indeed) and don't want to invest in the EF 50/1.2L you can still find its now-discontinued predecessor, EF 50/1.0L (http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=canon+50+1.0). As you can see, not cheap!


----------



## D.Sim (Apr 17, 2012)

swrightgfx said:


> If you want to shoot with the Noctilux, why not buy an old film M2/M3/M6? They are all fantastic to use and will also extend your knowledge of photography well beyond what a dSLR would.
> 
> If you really need sub f1.2 (a rare situation indeed) and don't want to invest in the EF 50/1.2L you can still find its now-discontinued predecessor, EF 50/1.0L (http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=canon+50+1.0). As you can see, not cheap!



Even though it is not cheap, I don't think someone considering the Noctilux 50 0.95 will consider the Canon 1.0 expensive. ;D

You'd need an adapter, though... and VERY good manual focus skills


----------



## Positron (Apr 17, 2012)

leecheeyee said:


> does it support Auto Foucs or not?



In addition to what's been said, the Noctilux has no auto focus to begin with, so it certainly won't have any once adapted.


----------



## leecheeyee (Apr 21, 2012)

thank you very body


----------



## elflord (Apr 21, 2012)

leecheeyee said:


> As Leica 50mm f/0.95 so sharp and wonderful, I really want to own one. But doubts that it can be used in 5D2 body or not. Do anyone can answer this question to me? Meanwhile does it support Auto Foucs or not?
> 
> thanks



I don't think these lenses even support AF in the native mounts. If you want to adapt rangefinder lenses, mirrorless mounts (micro 4/3 or Sony NEX) with the short flange distances are your best bet. Sony NEX have better sensors but weak native lens lineup. m43 have smaller and less cutting edge sensors, but better native lenses. Mirrorless cameras also work well with Canon FD mount (manual focus) lenses which are cheap (because Canon abandoned the mount when they released their EF autofocus cameras).


----------



## jabbott (Apr 21, 2012)

There is talk of Noktor making its SLR Magic 50mm f/0.95 lens work with Canon EF-mount. Their website is at http://www.slrmagic.com/. Here is a link to a review of the lens which currently uses the Leica M-mount: http://www.stevehuffphoto.com/2012/02/04/the-slr-magic-hyperprime-50-lm-t0-95-leica-mount-lens-rolling-review/


----------



## Tcapp (Apr 22, 2012)

Here's a crazy idea, instead of spending that much on that lens, upgrade your 5d2 to a 1dx and get a canon 501.2 for about the same price? Or even better, a canon 85 1.2?


----------

